# The Full Muzzy



## Nain (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey guys I just installed a full muzzy system on my 2010 Brute Force 750, just wondering if anyone has melted plastic or anything else with this system. It really comes close to the gas tank, kinda concerned about that.

Here's a few pics.

Close to the Tank:









System from the back, looks mint:









And the PCV, using the PCIII Map atm slightly tweaked hopefully works well.










Anyhow, gonna take it for it's first run tomorrow after work cant wait. Hopefully don't melt anything or catch on fire!


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Yes you need a gas tank heat shield*

You can find some other people that had that problem.(melting the gas tank shield) just search full muzzy and you should find it some where.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

you should be fine, i have a hmf slip on, on my 2010 brute 750 havent had any issues, i was worried that you dont reuse the stock heat shield the plastic could melt or the tank, but so far so good, yo should be ok


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

There is quite a bit of room between the shroud edge that melts and the tank. Mine melted a little after my aluma tape came off but it hasn't melted anymore. I check it after every ride and it hasen't increased any.


----------



## Nain (Mar 17, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the reply's! I'm going to add a bit of heat tape to the gas tank shield just for my own piece of mind. Next is some clutch springs for these 27's!

Thanks again!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I made my own gas tank heat shield (it is on here in the how-to's) and also fully wrapped it. Works great, looks great, performs excelent and sounds amazing.


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

I seen a couple of guys with the full muzzy and they melted the gas tank cover. I have a full big gun and it has a little sign of heat on the tank shield but not to bad. I plan on making a heat shield jrpro130 is talking about in the how-to section.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea the muzzy will burn straight through the gas tank cover...


----------



## monkeybutt (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been looking for your post on how you fixed the tank melting problem with your full muzzy but i can't find it. If you can please post a link. Thanks.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Here ya go.


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=57789


----------

